# Festplatten-Buchstaben



## Slaya (4. März 2002)

Moin! 
Wie kann ich die Buchstaben der Partitionen ändern? Ich habe 2 Platten drin und es hat sich folgendes Gewirr ergeben:

c: Pladde 1
d: Pladde 2
e: Pladde 1
f: Pladde 1
g: Pladde  1
h: Pladde 2

Hab Win ME drauf und will auf die 2. Platte Win 2k installieren. Bevor ich das aber mache, will ich erstmal Ordnung rein bringen.

Hab schon mit Partition Magic 7 probiert, hab aber nichts passendes gefunden. PLZ Help!


----------



## HEikSTa (5. März 2002)

brauchst du die Daten noch, die auf den Pladden sind? wenn nich, dann is perfekt:
fdisk in den Dos-Modus (nich in die Eingabeaufforderung !!!) hacken und gut is ;-)

ansonsten wird es schwer bis unlösbar


----------



## Freaky (5. März 2002)

*seh ich auch so*

moin....


das seh ich auch so alle parties weghauen und 1 oder 2 vernünftige machen. weiß zwar net was du mit 7 partitionen willst aber naja...
die buchstaben reihenvolge die win dir gemacht hat ist richtig.
1,platte c, e, usw.
2.platte d,f? usw.

weiß es nicht mehr genau....müßt ich nochmal mein linux buch rausholen da stand die tabele drin *gg*

also mach alles platt und installier auf die masterplatte win98
danach installierst du auf die 2.platte win2k somit setzt win2k automatisch einen bootmanager.

so bis im sommer

gruß
freaky


----------



## dfd1 (18. März 2002)

Weiss nicht, wo das bei Win ME ist, aber irgendwo (auf Windows) kannst du die Laufwerksbuchstaben beeinflussen, und somit aufräumen.. wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe


----------

